# Barred Owl



## K9Kirk (Mar 6, 2021)

Twas a nice day yesterday so I headed up to Lakeland to pay a visit to Circle B Bar Reserve (wonderful place, best place around), that's where I spotted this barred owl sitting on a branch in the shade. This is my my 2nd owl capture and the first of this species.


----------



## joelbolden (Mar 6, 2021)

Beautiful Shot!!


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 6, 2021)

joelbolden said:


> Beautiful Shot!!



Thank you.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Mar 6, 2021)

Under exposed White balance is wrong, but nice.
It looks green.
It's a nice image. Maybe spaceface can give you some pointers.
That dude is epic.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 7, 2021)

The setting for that one is great Billy.   Real dreamy stuff.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 7, 2021)

LightSpeed666 said:


> Yeah bump huh spacey? Support ur local frauds



That's unnecessary.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Mar 7, 2021)

Space Face said:


> LightSpeed666 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah bump huh spacey? Support ur local frauds
> ...


Nah it's necessary . You know what you're doing. But this is your big chance to cry victim. Anybody with any sense see's right thru you bro.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 7, 2021)

Yeah, very good.  Thank you very much.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Mar 7, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Yeah, very good.  Thank you very much.


No problem.
I aim to please.
I just figured it'd be nice to expose Burt and Ernie.
The cookie monster may jump on into this, but that doesn't matter to me.
It's your turn.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 7, 2021)

Space Face said:


> The setting for that one is great Billy.   Real dreamy stuff.



Thank you very much.


----------



## nokk (Mar 9, 2021)

love the warm light hitting the feathers.  very nicely detailed.  

my brother recently moved to lakeland at the start of the coronavirus, so i've been eyeing this preserve for the past year.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 9, 2021)

nokk said:


> love the warm light hitting the feathers.  very nicely detailed.
> 
> my brother recently moved to lakeland at the start of the coronavirus, so i've been eyeing this preserve for the past year.



Thank you. If you get a chance you should go, it's a great place to either walk or ride a bike (when it's not hot). I prefer the bike so I can cover more ground in my time frame. Also, there are black swans in some of the lakes north of the preserve in Lakeland.


----------



## RVT1K (Mar 10, 2021)

I really like that one.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 10, 2021)

Beautiful Image.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 10, 2021)

I felt there were a few things that needed doing to this pic so I went back and retouched them a bit.


----------



## DanielC84 (Mar 10, 2021)

Very nice shot Heres a shot I got a few days ago.


----------



## PJM (Mar 10, 2021)

Nice find.  And shot.  I'm not sure  how I missed this earlier.  But I like it as is.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 10, 2021)

Nominated for POM


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 10, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Nominated for POM



I'm flattered ... thank you.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 10, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Nominated for POM
> ...



I has a painterly look.  You should print and frame


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 11, 2021)

@K9Kirk I plan on going there in mid April while on vacation. I'll be shooting film. Would my 100-400 be the lens to use? I am not a wild life photog, I have a 70-210 as well.  I could bring my super zoom bridge camera as well, I actually have considered bringing it anyway.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 11, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> @K9Kirk I plan on going there in mid April while on vacation. I'll be shooting film. Would my 100-400 be the lens to use? I am not a wild life photog, I have a 70-210 as well.  I could bring my super zoom bridge camera as well, I actually have considered bringing it anyway.



A 100-400 would work and the bridge camera would work, too, but be aware, most of my shots of animals were taken with them being in the shade so take the camera/lens that does best in low light. I got lucky with that owl pic, it was one of the few that had enough light on it for a decent pic, the rest were dim and noisy as you would imagine.


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 12, 2021)

Ripper of a shot mate! Love it.


----------

